# Step-Down bolt? 1/2-3/8 Adapter (Can't think of the name of what I need help to find)



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

I know I have seen these things - but cannot think of the name; thus cannot search for it...

I have a threaded rod end 1/2 inch in diameter (male) on an actuator that I need to mate to a hinged steel shoe that is threaded to receive a 3/8 inch rod...

I know I have seen these things - but cannot get the right search terms to find a supplier. Please see image if that helps.

TIA for any help.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

try reducing bushings


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Something like this, but for a different application? 

http://www.quickcable.com/products.php?pageId=409


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

If your suspending something overhead be carefull what you use.. i tried looking but couldnt find anything. 

What about just make a small backet with two holes in it. Then put it on the 1/2 rod with a nut and washer and hang the 3/8 rod out of the other hole...


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

TxElectrician said:


> try reducing bushings


Ditto.


Edit: Woops... nevermind.. you want 1/2 female to 3/8 male... Try the link below anyway...



http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=0709931


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Male-Female thread adapters:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#92499A289
Go to page 3243

Not sure what thread you need, or what strength, but they seem to have them all covered.

Stainless will be a little stronger than low carbon steel, but not as strong as heat treat carbon steel.

Times like this is why I keep a welder. You take a 1/2" nut, & weld it to a 3/8" bolt.:thumbup:
Joe


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Railman said:


> Male-Female thread adapters:
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#92499A289
> Go to page 3243
> ...


I knew ive seen them in there book before. I just looked but couldnt find it..


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Panzer5 said:


> I know I have seen these things - but cannot think of the name; thus cannot search for it...
> 
> I have a threaded rod end 1/2 inch in diameter (male) on an actuator that I need to mate to a hinged steel shoe that is threaded to receive a 3/8 inch rod...
> 
> ...


I know them as couplers.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

This would be a coupler.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

why not just tap the 3/8" whole up to 1/2"?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Some of them dont have enough meat on them to do that..


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> why not just tap the 3/8" whole up to 1/2"?


Or, just drill, & tap a piece of 1/2" all thead to 3/8 female. :whistling

I don't think he wants to do the work...just buy it!
Joe


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Try plumbing supply female reducer for black pipe.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

ToolNut said:


> Try plumbing supply female reducer for black pipe.


Those are npt threads.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Hardly Working said:


> This would be a coupler.


Beat me to it. 

That is correct.


----------

